# T-Shirts



## TheGrizzlyBear (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone ever designed a T-Shirt?? 

I have this idea for one that I'm going to try and have made by this company looking to possibly sponser me, they sponser one of the guys i train with and they donate alot of the money they make of the shirts and stuff they sell to st. judes foundation because the guy running lost his son to cancer.


----------

